# Japanese Old Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought it might be interesting to have a thread dedicated to some old Japanese so in the morning I`ll start off with these two..



*Citizen Newmaster, cal.1800 Series 17 Jewels, circa 1960s ?*










*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967.*










Finger poised on the button indeed


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oh bugger me! My old Seiko World Timer needs a battery and I can't even begin to get the back off. 

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I can find it (don't ask) I'll put this 1964 66B on


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Only got a couple of old Seikos 1960s sportsmatic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> If I can find it (don't ask) I'll put this 1964 66B on


I said you had some interesting watches Paul B)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmmmm, no Japanese vintage left :cry2:

Have to be this instead

Issued Roamer










Mark


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

From 1977 - *6138 7002*










OR one of these Citizen Promaster Aqualands - I have no idea when they were made tho' :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good excuse for me to put this 6139 on:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i may dig out this old cal66..










or mebbe this cal6602..










john


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice automatic then;


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Seiko for me.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll put this one on....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

No vintage but this has classic style


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well don't own japan pieces other than g-shocks but have a 97 Cricket out this weekend


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

"Old Faithful" doesn't really qualify as an "old" Japanese, but it's my only watch from the land of the rising sun.....

Seiko 8F56 GMT Perpetual Calendar, runs +10secs per year.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

0634-5019

Late 70s


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like it should have been Seiko Sunday so here's mine.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

White Helmet for me today.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This Seiko 600m SQ for me


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Swapped to this one as it's not had an outing in months :huh:



















Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6105


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Swapped to this one as it's not had an outing in months :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, it wasn't always like that. The case was totaly knackered so I had it bead blasted. Not in keeping with the original finish but a nice contrast between the dull metal and the bright gold dial.

Mike


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

This 6119-5000 I received from Rob on the Isle of Wight earlier this week.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Only own two this is the other one excllent timekeeper.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another Promaster Aqualand. Sold my 95' one and got this as replacement. Not sure on age but the oldest Japanese I've got.

Alasdair


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Only Swiss and British watches in my collection


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh no wasnâ€™t expecting Japanese! I recently discovered my Oris date pointer again. Hardly used but had been badly stored (not by me). I got busy with the Solvol Autosol & Polywatch on Friday. Really pleased with the result, looks new again. So hope you donâ€™t mind me including it hereâ€¦.

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww167/r.../Picture035.jpg


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Stinch said:


> Oh no wasnâ€™t expecting Japanese! I recently discovered my Oris date pointer again. Hardly used but had been badly stored (not by me). I got busy with the Solvol Autosol & Polywatch on Friday. Really pleased with the result, looks new again. So hope you donâ€™t mind me including it hereâ€¦.
> 
> http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww167/r.../Picture035.jpg


oooh..... that's a beaut, i've always fancied an oris pointerdate watch B) B) B) B)

john


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Japanese? hmmm....

OK then, I'll start with this 

Seiko 6138-0011


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no wasnâ€™t expecting Japanese! I recently discovered my Oris date pointer again. Hardly used but had been badly stored (not by me). I got busy with the Solvol Autosol & Polywatch on Friday. Really pleased with the result, looks new again. So hope you donâ€™t mind me including it hereâ€¦.
> ...


Thanks John

It keeps good time too, seems to gain just a couple of seconds a day.

Roger


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I odn't own an oldJapanese watch, so a new one will have to do!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think I might give up on this Sunday Oldie idea, it`s obviously not popular/viable


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> Seiko 6105


Nice shooting Alan :thumbsup:

I've also gone with a 6105 today


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think I might give up on this Sunday Oldie idea, it`s obviously not popular/viable


I think it's a good idea but be realistic, not everyone has such an extensive collection as you.

It may encourage some to purchase at least one vintage watch, and that's a good thing imho!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might give up on this Sunday Oldie idea, it`s obviously not popular/viable
> ...


Excatly that's what happend to me with the humner threads, you see all the watches and think I really want one


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think I might give up on this Sunday Oldie idea, it`s obviously not popular/viable


I think Sunday Oldie is a good idea Mach . What age is considered the cut off i.e. not an oldie?

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stinch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might give up on this Sunday Oldie idea, it`s obviously not popular/viable
> ...


Anything last century


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stinch said:


> I think Sunday Oldie is a good idea Mach . What age is considered the cut off i.e. not an oldie?


I think Mac has maintained that pre 2000 count's as an oldie to allow more watches to qualify.

I like the Old Watch Sunday theme. If it hadn't been for these threads I probably wouldn't have the watches that I do have now.

I probably wouldn't want a 6105 as much as I do now either.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

6105 for me too. Alex I love that dual ani Citizen, very cool.










Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> I probably wouldn't want a 6105 as much as I do now either.


yeah same for me. It does worry me that we are being counter productive though. Threads like this push demand up which pushes the prices up :lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i may just dig this one out (i think it'll need a battery replacement though  )










another possibility...










or..









but then....










decisions decisions h34r:

john


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > I probably wouldn't want a 6105 as much as I do now either.
> ...


What was that PG... I don't see any problem with that, do you  h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this is my oldest seiko ,its also a project so i dont wear it much.










but this ufo is probably my most wearable watch i have and i think the best of the old seiko's.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think I might give up on this Sunday Oldie idea, it`s obviously not popular/viable


Nothing wrong with "Old Watch Sunday", but it have to be open for all watches made before 2000, not restricted to only Japanese, Swiss, British... made watches.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice to have a thread where I can post my latest 'baby' - a 6309 / 6105 hyrid (sorry about the pic this watch is impossible to photograph without reflections :taz ... Paul


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This for now..










And dont give up Mach, people will just have to have at least one oldie..


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> Nice to have a thread where I can post my latest 'baby' - a 6309 / 6105 hyrid (sorry about the pic this watch is impossible to photograph without reflections :taz ... Paul


paulboy- that is simply stunning 

i found out one of my 6309s' (complete with replacement bezel insert  )

i just took a pic of it as i didn't have one and the quality of the pic is down to my usual standard :bb: :bb:










john


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


Stop that









There was a good one for sale over on the other forum a month or so ago and I regret not buying it now


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think I might give up on this Sunday Oldie idea, it`s obviously not popular/viable


Nah mate, stick with it. k:

Vintage Sunday is a must look for me, and having diferent themes occasionally keeps it fresh. Even if occasionally I can't play, it doesn't mean I don't really enjoy looking at what other Forum chums post.

If folks want to post 2000+ or even off topic stuff, well it just shows how keen they are to get involved - which is a good thing in my book - and I don't let it bug me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys & I`m sorry, I was in an even more then usually grumpy mood this morning :angry: 

Paul, I can see your point but there are two other `what you wearing` threads, I just think it`s nice to have at least one dedicated to the oldies & if it encourages people to take an interest in them that is a good thing :thumbsup:

I suppose it`s bit like you were saying recently about going off topic, I mean for if example someone started a thread about say Rolex watches it would IMO be odd to post photos of a Brietling saying _"sorry I don`t have a Rolex but I do have one of these"_ Don`t get me wrong I`m not really having a dig at people here I know & understand they want to join in but it is as I said just one three, remember when we only had the Friday Thread?

As to the question about having this weeks dedicated to old Japanese being too restrictive, the idea is to stimulate interest in one area. These themed threads only happen occasionaly & do occur in both the Thursday & Friday threads as well however it would be fair to say "_if you have them_" ok I know people could say well in that case _`why dosen`t the same apply to wearing new watches on Sunday?` _All I can (keep) reiterating is that IMO it is only one thread out of three over the weekend_ :wink2:_

Obviously these are just my oppinions & in the end this is watches we`re talking about not really worth getting upset over, except of course if people insist on showing post 2000 watches in the Sunday *Old *Watch thread :taz:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

keep at it mac 

i got really bored with my watches and very infrequently get them out, for ages now i've just been wearing a broadarrow (prs) qtz jobbie because it's the minimal messing about (no winding or hand setting) but this thread made me find my old 6309 out and strap it on.... sorta rekindled my interests in all things horological if you get my drift 

john 

ps, of course my fave ones are always the older ones


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> keep at it mac
> 
> i got really bored with my watches and very infrequently get them out, for ages now i've just been wearing a broadarrow (prs) qtz jobbie because it's the minimal messing about (no winding or hand setting) but this thread made me find my old 6309 out and strap it on.... sorta rekindled my interests in all things horological if you get my drift
> 
> ...


Good to have you back John


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I found something. It could be a watch mind you oversize. A Seiki from the clock radio, believe they made parts early on for Seiko as the story goes. Knew I had something


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > keep at it mac
> ...


thanks mac- it's nice to be back 

john


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

The one the right today not the marvelous RLT 42.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant play  but do have a japanese watch on atm. Seiko Orange Monster but it will be getting changed to the new Orsa Monstrum soon. Wore it two days in a row and today will be my third. h34r:








what am i doing :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Haven't worn this one for a while so any excuse really










_6138-8039_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> I found something. It could be a watch mind you oversize. A Seiki from the clock radio, believe they made parts early on for Seiko as the story goes. Knew I had something


The Rensie will do nicely James B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Haven't worn this one for a while so any excuse really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t take this personally Gary but I hate you, not just for the watch but for the quality of the photo


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Old Pulsar today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> This for now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That`s true, they just aren`t playing the game don`t ya know







:lol:

Cool `5` BTW B)


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

mid-1960's


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, Ok, in order to stem Mac's tears I have dug out my old watch box in the hope of unearthing something old & Japanese and have just set this one rolling and going to wear it all afternoon

Excuse the Q&D

Seiko 5606-7190 "Lordmatic" from September 1972










Mark


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Seiko 6139-6002


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't have an old Japanese, but wouldn't mind Toshi's above.

I was hoping you wouldn't post any more pictures of it :cry2:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


Me neither!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

greyowl said:


> mid-1960's


Very nice, it`s inspired me to swap over to this...

*Citizen 17 Jewels, circa 1960s?*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Robert said:


> I don't have an old Japanese, but wouldn't mind Toshi's above.
> 
> I was hoping you wouldn't post any more pictures of it :cry2:


what, this?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

changed to an '82 4205, not as huge as the 6309's but still quite thick.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I only have one Seiko, that was my daily beater for over ten years and then became my gardening/decorating watch, so it had suffered with lots of wabi




























My daughter took a shine to it so I had it cleaned up for her a couple of years ago, sorry for the rough photos, but they were taken by my then 12 year old daughter


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool `5` BTW B)


Cheers Mach, i really like these, tempted by a blue one that Roy has B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these an hour ago..

*Citizen, cal. 8210. 21 Jewels *(Possibly made in June 1973)










*Citizen, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels circa 1980s.*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Someone say 6105?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats nice Mike....

Is it a H558 module?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Thats nice Mike....
> 
> Is it a H558 module?


H556 and its a right sod to set....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Close....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its a little cracker, got it from here ages ago


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Someone say 6105?


Wasn't me Jase but if you insist 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's a conspiracy. You guys are driving the price up to stop me getting one :sadwalk:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not wearing it, but I am thinking about it


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just to appease Rob I've change over to this










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> It's a conspiracy. You guys are driving the price up to stop me getting one :sadwalk:


What... one of these?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gary,i hadnt realised your Seiko collection was so extensive,very nice pics by the way,and good to see so many gorgeous watches in one thread,well done Mac dont give up


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A late entry..


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Alexus said:


> I'll put this one on....


I would love to see a wrist shot of the Ani Digi Alexus...been toying with the idea of getting one of these for months now...


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Heres a wrist shot of one of mine, they come in a few case styles.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

djacks42 said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > It's a conspiracy. You guys are driving the price up to stop me getting one :sadwalk:
> ...


 :butcher:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> Gary,i hadnt realised your Seiko collection was so extensive,very nice pics by the way,and good to see so many gorgeous watches in one thread,well done Mac dont give up


Thanks Andy, best save those pennies 

Last change of the day just for you.










_6138-3002_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this 

You know, I really really like this :tongue2:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

As it happens I was wearing my only Japanese watch on Sunday (because it only arrived on Thursday). It's not exactly old, but it seems to be aging fast

*Q&Q Automatic*










and the reason I've been looking for one for the best part of a year?

The amazing cal 2604 with plastic-lever escapement, of course










A classic, eh?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Another late entry...

_How_ old? Anyway, this is Old Faithful - from 1997. Seiko 7s26-0120. Carp picture, sorry.

As for the discussion above; Mac, these 'Old Watch' threads are great - Watch Porn at its finest! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> changed over to this
> 
> You know, I really really like this :tongue2:


Yeah it's not bad I suppose, but your limited for choices of straps


----------

